# Rabbit butchered only 5 mins from where i live



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Tears of boy, 4, as intruders butcher pet rabbit - Peterborough Today

Hope this link works.
This is 5 mins from where i live, i have 4 rabbits and would be devastated if that happened to mine. Some people are so disgusting, its beyond words.


----------



## ferniegirl (Oct 3, 2009)

How absolutely dreadful, the poor bunny and how horrible for the family, I have two rabbits and love them dearly. They have brilliant personalities and characters all of their own. They are so affectionate and funny and one of them is more of a house bunny so she is with me a lot of the time. I simply cannot bear the thought of any harm coming to them.

You would have to be mentally ill, evil or full of mad hateful revenge to do something like that.

Try not to worry about your buns, this sounds personal to me. I hope they catch the b...........s.


----------

